# NRA Calls for Armed Police Officer in Schools



## Curt James (Dec 22, 2012)

*Published on Dec 21, 2012*
The nation's largest gun-rights lobby called Friday for armed police officers to be posted in every American school to stop the next killer "waiting in the wings." (Dec. 21)


----------



## Curt James (Dec 22, 2012)

NRA Calls for Armed Police Officer in Schools - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm not sure we want a shoot-out between psychos and police officers in our schools. Let's go with metal detectors before that alternative. And, yeah, pretty sure both options are cost prohibitive. I understand the argument, "What's a life worth?" but the funds are simply not there for many school districts.


----------



## Swiper (Dec 22, 2012)

Im not sure I'd support a piglet at every school, but he made a good point about the only way to stop a bad guy with a gun is a good guy with a gun.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure a baseball bat square to the bridge of a bad guy's nose would also do the trick.

And what non-lethal weaponry could be deployed during a school invasion? Tasers, rubber bullets, mace, a big ******* net?


----------



## Watson (Dec 22, 2012)

arm the kids with kalashnikovs, its the obvious NRA answer........*&^%&$&^%$^% silly ideas these people have........


----------



## Z499 (Dec 22, 2012)

Curt James said:
			
		

> a big ******* net?




Dont give Pedo's any ideas




Socrates said:


> arm the kids with kalashnikovs, its the obvious NRA answer........*&^%&$&^%$^% silly ideas these people have........




That seems to be working in Africa


----------



## Watson (Dec 22, 2012)

it makes bonos heart bleed........


----------



## Z499 (Dec 22, 2012)

I would like to see at least 1 person trained for these issues in schools, doesn't have to be a cop just someone that knows what to do.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 22, 2012)

^^^^ Steven Seagal, where are you?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgBrYX-5sK8


----------



## Curt James (Dec 22, 2012)

^^^^ Not a school, but wouldn't it be cool if that kind of fantasy came to life in a real life school invasion?


----------



## Z499 (Dec 22, 2012)

That's the problem, that only happens in the movies. There was a teacher in MS that stopped a shooting by pulling his .45 on the gunman. I bet you didn't hear about that because the news won't broadcast about a gun stopping violence because that would shine a positive light on guns.


----------



## SFW (Dec 22, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I'm not sure we want a shoot-out between psychos and police officers in our schools. Let's go with metal detectors before that alternative.



Bro, a crazed, gun toting, phamaceutically enhanced and mentally disturbed individual, isnt going to willfully walk through the detectors, then give up his weapon once the "beep" goes off. He's gonna run in there, shoot the unarmed "guards" in the face, then proceed to the classrooms. and by "guards" i mean obese black woman with xxxl uniform and swiveling neck.


Id rather see some fat, donut ingesting mick cop shooting it out (and earning his pay) with some gunman, than seeing said shooter blow out the craniums of toddlers as if they were sitting ducks.

metal detectors wont stop someone. Thats like saying an order or protection (piece of paper) stops crazed boyfriend from strangling his ex to unconsciousness that one time in a TGIF parking lot while drunk.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 22, 2012)

Z499 said:


> That's the problem, that only happens in the movies. There was a teacher *in MS that stopped a shooting by pulling his .45 on the gunman. I bet you didn't hear about that *because the news won't broadcast about a gun stopping violence because that would shine a positive light on guns.



How did you hear about it? Friend in Mississippi?


----------



## Curt James (Dec 22, 2012)

SFW said:


> Bro, a crazed, gun toting, phamaceutically enhanced and mentally disturbed individual, *isnt going to willfully walk through the detectors, then give up his weapon once the "beep" goes off. *He's gonna run in there, shoot the unarmed "guards" in the face, then proceed to the classrooms. and by "guards" i mean obese black woman with xxxl uniform and swiveling neck.



That's why they need man-eating metal detectors. Beep*CHOMP!* End of story.

Okay, not a joking matter, but I can only foresee a student being shot by law enforcement or an armed school security guard.

I suppose one or two deaths from friendly fire would be better than _20 _tiny lives snuffed out, but...


----------



## Z499 (Dec 22, 2012)

Kinda, a guy on one of my gun forums posted up on it.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 22, 2012)

Every school should have to train teachers to use force whether that be tazers or handguns they obviously need to do something.


----------



## Z499 (Dec 22, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Every school should have to train teachers to use force whether that be tazers or handguns they obviously need to do something.



Agree, right now their best defense is cower in the corner an pray, we know where that's gets you.


----------

